# Hilfe!! Koi schwimmt in der flachen Zone unterm Eis



## Martina (19. Dez. 2007)

Hallo

Einer meiner Kleinen schwimmt am Rand unterm Eis.Atmung sieht ok. aus, soweit ich das beurteilen kann. Was hat der? Die anderen sind unten im Tiefen und schwimmen nur ab und an mal. Mach mir doch jetzt ernsthaft Sorgen. Ist mein erster Winter und dann gleich mit dicker Eisschicht...

Gruß Tina


----------



## katja (19. Dez. 2007)

*AW: Hilfe!! Koi schwimmt in der flachen Zone unterm Eis*

hallo tina,

mach dir mal nicht allzu viele gedanken  

ich bin zwar keine koimama, aber ein, zwei meiner goldfische paddeln auch noch direkt am ufer unter dem eis rum.
wenn sie mich sehen, kommen sie angeschwommen und denken wohl, es gäbe ein wenig futter :crazy

der rest ist wie bei dir in tiefere gefilde abgetaucht  warum sich der eine so, der andere so verhält.


----------



## Martina (19. Dez. 2007)

*AW: Hilfe!! Koi schwimmt in der flachen Zone unterm Eis*

Halo Katja

Danke für die Antwort. Habe nur gedacht, das es dem Kleinen doch eigentlich zu kalt dort oben sein müsste. Man liest ja immer wieder von Winterruhe und so.Aber der schwimmt die meiste Zeit langsam rum, obwohl da nur 30 cm Wassertiefe ist. Als wenn der auf Futter suche ist. Aber das kann ja schlecht bei den Temperaturen, oder?

Gruß Tina

PS. Dachte schon es meldet sich keiner und die User haben auch schon Winterruhe


----------



## alexander1 (19. Dez. 2007)

*AW: Hilfe!! Koi schwimmt in der flachen Zone unterm Eis*

hallo tina
kois fressen eigentlich immer.Aber ja bei höhern temperaturen fressen sie durchaus mehr.Ich kenne mich auch nicht zugut aus habe aber auch 12kois.Kann es vllt sein das dein fisch durchirgendjemanden/was gestört wird.Aber eigentlich sind meine kois auch nicht mehr munter die verstecken sich NUR noch.grus alex


----------



## Martina (20. Dez. 2007)

*AW: Hilfe!! Koi schwimmt in der flachen Zone unterm Eis*

Hallo

Er lebt nicht mehr.....   Er liegt ganz unten u. wir kommen schlecht dran. Der Teich ist zugefroren.Och Mann.... War mein Liebling..... Hoffe die anderen Kleinen kommen durch den Winter.

Gruß Tina


----------



## Annett (20. Dez. 2007)

*AW: Hilfe!! Koi schwimmt in der flachen Zone unterm Eis*

Hallo Tina,

mein Beileid. 

Wenn Ihr ihn vorsichtig herausholen könnt/wollt, dann nehmt einige Eimer heißes Wasser und taut vorsichtig ein Loch ins Eis.
Oder Ihr wartet ab, was der Wetterbericht für die nächsten Tage sagt. Bei den Temperaturen geht die Zersetzung eines toten Tieres wesentlich langsamer voran als im Hochsommer.

Ich vermut, dass Eure Teststicks (anderer Thread) doch nicht so aussagekräftig sind, wie gewünscht. Mit einem Koiteich würde ich mir möglichst schnell ein ordentliches Tröpfchentestset z.B. von JBL zulegen. Wäre auch ein prima Weihnachtsgeschenk für Koi-Mamas und/oder Koi-Papas. 

Und dann baldigst Werte messen und hier einstellen. Denke der Schaum und der tote Fisch zeigen, dass da evtl. "irgendwas" nicht stimmt. :?
Falls die Werte am Ende doch ok sind, könnt Ihr Euch wieder entspannt zurücklehnen.


----------



## Martina (20. Dez. 2007)

*AW: Hilfe!! Koi schwimmt in der flachen Zone unterm Eis*

Hallo Annett

Danke. Fühlt sich nicht gut an, wenn man einen Fisch verliert. Hätte ich nicht gedacht.Wasserwerte haben wir gestern im Fachhandel testen lassen. Waren ok.Wahrscheinlich war der eh geschwächt. Haben bei ihm ein paar Karpfenpocken gesehen.Trotzdem.. 

Gruß Tina


----------



## Martina (20. Dez. 2007)

*AW: Hilfe!! Koi schwimmt in der flachen Zone unterm Eis*

Haben Ihn jetzt rausgeholt... Er lebt noch.....Haben ihn reingeholt, in einer Plastikwanne gesetzt.Teichwasser mit Leitungswasser leicht gemischt. Schwamm gerade kurz,atmet normal. Was sollen wir jetzt tun? Abwarten..ob er sich erholt?Sofort nen kleines Aquarium holen? 

Gruß Tina


----------



## rainthanner (22. Dez. 2007)

*AW: Hilfe!! Koi schwimmt in der flachen Zone unterm Eis*



			
				Martina schrieb:
			
		

> Was sollen wir jetzt tun?



Hallo, 

die WT wird sich jetzt ganz von allein erhöhen und der Fisch somit langsam aktiver. Täglich etwas Wasserwechsel mit abgestandenem Leitungswasser. 
*Abdecken, damit er nicht rausspringt.* 

Einen Belüfterstein in den Teich hängen. Die Fische erfrieren nicht, sie ersticken. 

Gruß Rainer


----------



## Martina (22. Dez. 2007)

*AW: Hilfe!! Koi schwimmt in der flachen Zone unterm Eis*

Hallo

Unserm Kleinen gehts wieder richtig gut.Der zieht heute um, in ein großes Becken im Keller mit Pumpe und Filter. Luftsprudler haben wir im Teich.Wasser unten 3 Grad.Hoffe es wird bald wärmer.Hatten heute Morgen - 6,5 Grad.Hoffe die anderen machen nicht schlapp.

Gruß Tina


----------

